# Kung Fu Noir



## snake_monkey (Aug 16, 2019)

Here it is - I'm rolling out a character named 'The Detective'...a 'noir' themed action comedy QA segment! The Detective is a crime-fighting private eye who has contracted for the local and federal governments over many years. He is finally coming out from behind the scenes to answer the public's questions on martial arts and self-defense. 

I currently have a full-time job, a family, and minimal resources to put into production, but I'm using what I got and trying to display some skills on camera so I hope you enjoy! I also hope this type of genre-blending content is welcome here, as it is obviously related to martial arts...in fact, my content is intended as entertainment for the martial arts community and focuses heavily on the martial aspect as well as the art aspect.

I sometimes post videos as theatrical characters, this is one of those videos. Other times I post videos of myself training for stunt work using what I consider to be real martial arts techniques based on my training and experience.

Q: Can you guess what style(s) this character uses?


----------



## Gweilo (Aug 16, 2019)

Welcome to mt, is one of the styles from the Hong Kong book of Kung Fu ? And do you have a striped cat named spot? Are you a mild mannered janitor?


----------



## snake_monkey (Aug 16, 2019)

Yes, the Detective has obviously got his own copy of the Hong Kong book of Kung Fu! Although I’m a mild mannered QA analyst by day, not a janitor (haven’t found any bugs on this site so that’s a plus). I had a dog named Gambler but he didn’t do much.


----------



## Gweilo (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm going to guess, one of the styles is Lau Gar?
Not the best with CMA.


----------



## snake_monkey (Aug 16, 2019)

Nice eye! Hung Gar is an inspiration from me. I train Shaolin styles so this one comes up for short range techniques a lot (although it’s not my specialty). I will be sure to use some more tiger claw in the future I just can’t show all of my material in one video! Haha.


----------

